# Welches Mischpult für home recording vocals aufnahme?



## crit767 (19. März 2007)

Hallo, 

erstmal hoffe ich jmd, kann mir helfen, da ich mich ehrlich gesagt mit der Technik nicht wirklich auskenne.Also ich habe mir vor 6 Mon. ein SP B 1 mikro zugelegt, dazu den SP VTB 1 Preamp, möchte jedoch noch dazu ein Mischpult erwerben. Nun meine Frage, evtl. kann mir jmd von euch empfehlen welches Mischpult ich für meine RnB heimaufnahmen verwenden sollte, natürlich in einem bestmöglichrn und erschwinglichen preis - Leistungsverhältnis, so im rahmen von ca. 100-200 €.
Vielen Dank


----------



## bokay (20. März 2007)

Es stellt sich die Frage ob ein Mischpult denn überhaubt Sinn macht. Willst du ausser deiner Stimme noch weitere Quellen aufnehmen (und das auch gleichzeitig)?
Wenn du direkt in deinen Rechner gehst erzielst du wahrscheinlich ein besseres Ergebnis als wenn du noch ein billiges Mischpult in die Signalkette hängst. 

Also wenn du nur deine Stimme zu deinen im Computer entstandenen Instrumentals aufnehmen willst brauchst du eigentlich kein Mischpult.


----------



## crit767 (21. März 2007)

Hi bokay,

und erstmal danke für die zügige AW dein Vorschlag ist wohl die beste Alternative, jedoch besteht da das Problem, das meine Soundkrate zwar für die Aufnahme reicht aber auch wirklich nur für diese und nicht mehr (rein qualitativ), deswegen auch die Überlegung mit dem Mischpult. Die Frage welches dennoch am besten in meine vorhandene Kombination von Mikro und Preamp passt, wäre da noch offen!
greetz


----------



## bokay (22. März 2007)

Dann investiere die 200€ in eine bessere Soundarte... Oder nimmst du nicht mit dem Rechner auf?
Erklär mal was du genau vorhast...


----------



## The_Maegges (22. März 2007)

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie bokay:

Wenn du nur deine Stimme aufnehmen willst und sonst nix, dann ist ein gutes Mikro mit Preamp an einer guten Soundkarte wichtig.

Ein Bandkollege von mir hat jahrelang mit einer "Standardsoundkarte" aufgenommen und seine Aufnahmen hatten durchweg Störgeräusche wie hohes Fiepen oder Brummen.

Da hilft auch kein noch so gutes Mischpult, wenn die Soundkarte Murks ist, wird die Aufnahme auch keine bessere Qualität erreichen.
Eine (Signal-)Kette ist immer nur so stark wie das schwächste Glied und das ist in sehr vielen Fällen leider die Soundkarte im Rechner.

Du solltest bei der Soundkarte auf jeden Fall darauf achten, dass sie eine Break-Out Box hat, die ausserhalb des PC-Gehäuses liegt und im Idealfall sollten die A/D-Wandler in dieser Box liegen und das Signal in digitaler Form in den Rechner schicken, damit es nicht mehr von diesem gestört werden kann.

Denn im Rechner sind ein Haufen Faktoren enthalten, die stören können:
- Lüfter
- Netzteil
- Laufwerke

Diese erzeugen alle elektromagnetische Felder, die ein analoges Signal ziemlich leicht stören können.

Eine Alternative zur meist teuren Soundkarte mit Break-Out Box sind Firewire- oder USB 2.0 Audiointerfaces.


----------



## bokay (22. März 2007)

Und wenn kein Geld da ist kann man seine Soundkarte im Rechner abschirmen. Einfach ein Blatt Papier mit Alufolie bekleben und um die Soundkarte "wickeln" (Alufolie aussen)...


----------



## crit767 (22. März 2007)

Hey,

danke nochmal für deine AW! Also an sich hast du recht was die Soundkarte angeht, da ich mich wie schon erwähnt nicht allzu gut auskenne, wäre die Frage, ob ich mit der Soundkarte auch das Instrumental über meine Kopfhörer abspielen kann, während ich gleichzeitig, auf das Instrumental singe (recorde)?
Sollte dies der Fall sein, dann wäre ich dir sehr verbunden, wenn du mir eine entsprechenede Soundkarte empfehlen könntest. Thx  a lot!
Greetz
Chris


----------



## bokay (27. März 2007)

Es ist schwierig da einen konkreten Tipp abzugeben da es im Bereich 100-200 € einen haufen Verschiedener Möglichkeiten gibt... Am besten du gehts mal in einen Laden und lässt dich dort beraten bzw. dir die Auswahl zeigen und wenn du etwas konkretes im Auge hast kannst du ja nochmal fragen ob hier jemand Erfahrung hat damit oder nicht...

Mein Tip: Schau dich nach einem günstigen FW/USB Audio-Interface um das mehrere I/O besitzt die sich simultan nutzen lassen...


----------



## crit767 (31. März 2007)

Und nochmals hi,

habe mich die letzten tage mal mit der Frage beschäftigt, welche externe Soundkarte für meinen Bedarf am besten geeignet ist und habe da einen Tip bekommen. Was meint ihr dazu http://de.m-audio.com/products/de_de/FireWireSolo-main.html? 

Thx & greetz Chris


----------

